# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Книга о смерти (для детей)

## Psalm69

http://www.webpark.ru/comments.php?id=27512

----------


## Freezer2007

Абзац  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## TUSKA

очень чисто и негрустно. :roll: И правда-надоже как-то рассказать ребёнку о смерти

----------


## Dita

не дочитала, терпения маловато :twisted:

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

о! я читал=) еще подобную читал "откуда берутся дети"

----------


## нетуменяника

Лось летит к богу :Smile: )))))))

----------


## AnastA

Н-да,ну и книжечка,ну,детки начитаются,особенно,то место,где про мексиканцев,или,что умрёшь и ангелом станешь и начнётся у нас волна детского суицида...

----------


## kasiwagi

По-моему, ничего удивительного, что книжечка первоначально вышла в Швеции. - Помнится, в прошлом году, когда от скуки посещал курсы шведского и мне, как и всем остальным выдали учебники, изданные в этой стране, многие были едва ли не шокированы, когда одно правило грамматики было проиллюстрировано чем-то вроде "как ты думаешь, кто из нас умрет первым?"

----------


## Slipknot

наверно в швеции из-за хорошей жизни всем уже давно хочется умереть.
а вообще-ужасная помоему книга. 
мне помниться что лично мне родители объяснили теорию смерти года в 3. когда кот сдох. и я не могу сказать что я была в шоке. или что то не поняла. поняла что это прекращение жизненых процессов. как мне и объяснили. и тогда мне родители не врали-мол-душа..бла бла. 
а книжка..ну.. все таки..какая то она глупая.

----------


## kasiwagi

Думаю, не в хорошей жизни дело - подобное отношение к смерти достаточно традиционно для северо-европейских народов.

----------


## Психоделика

мда..жестокая книжечка....почему-то посомтрела и как-то жутко стало. о смерти в игровой форме...ппц

----------


## MeiLi

........

----------


## Агата

> У мя знакомый сделал в детсве су, его откачали и спросили "почему?", он ответил "интересно было"......


 хм... а мне тоже в детстве интересно было. тока почемуто я не додумалась до су. а наверно стоило.
а вообще я считаю фтопку такие книжки - родители должны сами научиться все объяснять ребенку, ато он всю жизнь будет искать ответы гдето вдали от них

----------


## Freezer2007

книжки в топку, для каво теливизар предумали :?:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :?:

----------


## Агата

> книжки в топку, для каво теливизар предумали


  :lol:  :lol: 
ну как же так? нее, читать наддда!*дада*

----------


## Freezer2007

*Агата*
тада вы читайте , а я слушать буду,
в других вариантах книги я забуду,

----------


## videokid

Читала и смеялась. Своему ребёнку не стала бы показывать такую книжонку, а предпочла бы сама рассказать или, на крайний случай, дала бы классику читать, где тоже можно узнать о смерти. :Smile: 
А вообще, когда я была совсем маленькой я не задавала маме вопрос "Что такое Смерть"...сама как-то догадалась.




> Н-да,ну и книжечка,ну,детки начитаются,особенно,то место,где про мексиканцев,или,что умрёшь и ангелом станешь и начнётся у нас волна детского суицида...


  :Big Grin:  на самом деле! А об этом, наверно, мало издатели задумывались. :Smile: 




> швеци и швецария на первом месте по количеству суицидов


 А откуда такая информация? :Smile:  Насколько я знаю, первые места занимают Китай и Россия.

----------


## tventin2

У Перниллы этой полно подобного бреда и на другие темы. Интересно, это перевод такой, или они правда в Швеции дебилов ростят?

----------


## kasiwagi

> книжки в топку, для каво теливизар предумали :?:     :?:


 Телевизор придумали для наших родителей - молодежь с каждым годом все меньше интересуется телевидением

----------


## kasiwagi

> У Перниллы этой полно подобного бреда и на другие темы. Интересно, это перевод такой, или они правда в Швеции дебилов ростят?


 У дебилов этих, кстати, замечательная страна; вы бы лучше подумали, какими растут дети в России (что они читают, о чем думают, чьему влиянию подвержены в первую очередь).

----------


## kasiwagi

> Читала и смеялась. Своему ребёнку не стала бы показывать такую книжонку, а предпочла бы сама рассказать или, на крайний случай, дала бы классику читать, где тоже можно узнать о смерти.
> А вообще, когда я была совсем маленькой я не задавала маме вопрос "Что такое Смерть"...сама как-то догадалась.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от AnastA
> ...


 Не считайте детей идиотами (иначе, например, "Алису в стране чудес" на антресолях от них прятать нужно). 
Россия, насколько мне известно, первая по детским самоубийствам (и что-то мне подсказывает, что дело здесь не в книгах)

----------


## videokid

*kasiwagi*, можете подчеркнуть именно то место, где я говорю, что дети-идиоты? Я что-то не пойму с чего вы это взяли..

----------


## tventin2

*kasiwagi*
Я не думаю, что поколение теперешних взрослых швейцарцев (или как они там), выросло на подобного (просто злит!) рода книжках. А после прочтения родителями ребенку 2-3 лет подобного бреда складывание определенного впечатления у ребенка я считаю гарантированным. А если еще и рисуночки рассмотреть и разобрать подробно, то вообще ппц. Говорю, как человек, знакомый от части с детской психологией и имеюший педагогическое образование.

----------


## kasiwagi

> *kasiwagi*, можете подчеркнуть именно то место, где я говорю, что дети-идиоты? Я что-то не пойму с чего вы это взяли..


 имелось в виду предполагаемое вами отношение детей ко всему прочитанному

----------


## kasiwagi

> Говорю, как человек, знакомый от части с детской психологией и имеюший педагогическое образование.


 Вам, наверное, виднее, хотя ваш вывод и кажется мне слишком поспешным.. сложно понять другой народ (у нас, по-моему, вообще с детьми о многом говорить не принято)

----------


## kasiwagi

> А после прочтения родителями ребенку 2-3 лет подобного бреда складывание определенного впечатления у ребенка я считаю гарантированным. А если еще и рисуночки рассмотреть и разобрать подробно, то вообще ппц


 Кстати, вы как педагог можете пояснить, с чего вы взяли, что книжка предназначена именно для этого возраста? - Мне кажется, сама идея подобного издания появилась в ответ на те вопросы о смерти, которые дети задают своим родителям наряду с другими вопросами о мире, людях и жизни лет эдак в 5-6. Что касается опасности содержания, то не забывайте, что у ребенка вообще-то есть родители, и это их задача предложить ребенку "безопасную" интерпретацию прочитанного (если, конечно, они всерьез думают, что подобные истории могут довести ребенка до самоубийства) - в том же возрасте, когда родители уже не могут полностью контролировать то, что читают их дети, такие книги не пользуются спросом и такие вопросы не задаются.

----------


## tventin2

> вопросы о смерти, которые дети задают своим родителям наряду с другими вопросами о мире, людях и жизни лет эдак в 5-6.


 На каком-то форуме, может даже на этом была тема, Кто и когда и как узнал о смерти. Так вот, по словам, форумчан средний возраст подобных вопросотв - 3-4 года. А сейчас детки развиваются быстрее.



> что подобные истории могут довести ребенка до самоубийства


 Неееет, вы что, конечно не могут. Дело не в су, а в неправильном отношении к смерти. И этот бред про приведений и скелеты.... Мы привыкли считать, что книга - источник знаний, разумного, доброго, вечного. Эта книга под такое описание совершенно не подходит.

----------


## tventin2

> Кстати, вы как педагог можете пояснить, с чего вы взяли, что книжка предназначена именно для этого возраста?


 Еще одно упущение. На наших книжках, помню всегда приблизительный возраст указывался.   :Big Grin:   Там на последней странице написано "Книга для прочтения родителями детям". Когда придет родителям в голову, тогда и прочитают. Хоть в 9ом классе.)))

----------


## kasiwagi

*tventin2*В том-то и дело, что я, пролистав эту не слишком объемную книжку, не нашел в ней ничего негативного. 
Вот вы согласились, что маленькие дети действительно задают такие вопросы, - а как бы вы, в таком случае, рассказали о смерти?

----------


## tventin2

*kasiwagi
*, Честно. Но о привидениях и вампирах речь бы не шла.

----------


## Slipknot

*kasiwagi*
на самом деле. солидарна с *tventin2*, она права. лучше честно.
мне кажется что если бы я в детстве увидела бы подобную книгу=у меня бы после её просмотра возникло бы намного больше вопросов, чем было до книги. 
И к тому же. мне кажется что там довольно все жестоко. 
често говоря я прекрасно в детсаду понимала-что значит смерть. и что будет-если умрет мама или папа. .. а тут все представленно слишком оптимистически-мне кажется это неправильно.
*tventin2* права, что у детей складывается ложное представление о смерти.

----------


## videokid

> имелось в виду предполагаемое вами отношение детей ко всему прочитанному


 Никакого отношения не предполагалось. Встречаются дети, которые умнее 20-летних бугаёв...да и не в этом дело. 
Сказажу напрямую, что детей не считаю идиотами.  :wink:

----------


## kasiwagi

Честно? Это как? Вы, получается, знаете, что это (думаю, ребенка меньше всего будет интересовать физиологическая сторона дела)?

----------


## kasiwagi

А какие конкретно претензии к содержанию книги? - "Шокировавший" многих мексиканский пассаж, сколько бы я его ни перечитывал, содержит только информацию о том, что далеко не у всех народах на кладбищах принято выть белугой.. и все.

----------


## tventin2

> А какие конкретно претензии к содержанию книги?


 "Рыбы никогда не закрывают глаза. Их глаза всегда отрыты, даже после смерти."
"Многие думают, что после смерти душа попадает к Богу. Она незаметно оставляет тело и улетает на небеса, которые находятся где-то над космосом."
"А там сидит Бог и поджидает всех, кто умер"
"Еще, наверное, можно стать страшным скелетом и пугать людей"
"А кто-то, быть может, превратиться в вампира"
"У вампиров есть специальные зубы"
Весь бред и не перечислишь, думаю, достаточно. Наверняка, это очень"полезная" информация.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## kasiwagi

Многие детские книжки "бредовые" по своему содержанию.. а на мой вопрос вы так и не ответили.

----------


## tventin2

Я думаю, что лучше было бы подойти к раскрытию этой темы со стороны различных религиозных представлений. То, что имеет место быть в нашем обществе и имеет своих поклонников. Ну неужели стоит говорить о вампирах? Кто-то реально думает, что после смерти можно стать вампиром и пить кровь? Брррр....... Что-то страшненькая сказочка получается...

----------


## kasiwagi

религия - тоже страшненькая сказочка... Расскажете, что если он не будет маму слушать, черти его потом на сковородках жарить будут?

----------


## tventin2

Господи, ну причем тут черти? Утверждать ничего не стоит, а вдруг он будет верить в реинкарнацию? Или в Орла этого самого. Или еще во что. Про чертей - не стоит. Нет их в нашей религии. А вообще есть такие книги, как Закон божий. Вот там хорошо написано про смерть. И совсем не страшно. Думаю, что любая религия имеет целью не напугать, а предупредить. И если ребенок не будет слушать маму, расплата придет гораздо раньше в виде синяков, переломов или отравления.)) Все запреты направлены на сохранение здоровья и накопление опыта.

----------


## [underlover]

сохранила себе все сканы =0) 
эта жесть)))

----------


## [underlover]

сохранила себе все сканы =0) 
эта жесть)))
а серьезно... наверное нельзя так. дети - они ведь.. они дети. скелеты, сосиски, вампиры.. ребенок падонком станет и будет на удафф.ком сидеть потом всю оставшуюся жизннь..
)..

----------


## Black Angel

ржунимагу=) мне так о жизни и смерти никто не рассказывал, а если б рассказал, то не знаю что с моей психикой бы стало. это сейчас смешно, а вот как дети это восприймут еще неизвестно. уж лучше детям своими словами объяснить что к чему, а не отделываться от этого разговора какими-то тупыми комиксами

----------


## Psalm69

слушайте, ну вы так серьезно все воспринимаете, я фигею

----------


## kasiwagi

Уже писал тут как-то о непривычном для нас отношении к смерти у скандинавов.
Вот еще одна детская книжка о смерти. По-моему, великолепная книга.
http://rd2d.com/article.php/20080304003217630

----------


## kasiwagi

> ржунимагу=) мне так о жизни и смерти никто не рассказывал, а если б рассказал, то не знаю что с моей психикой бы стало. это сейчас смешно, а вот как дети это восприймут еще неизвестно. уж лучше детям своими словами объяснить что к чему, а не отделываться от этого разговора какими-то тупыми комиксами


 И как бы вы объяснили?

----------


## Black Angel

> И как бы вы объяснили?


 Я не смогу в данным момент ответить на этот вопрос, так как я решаю проблемы по мере их поступления, вот когда мне прийдется объяснять своему ребенку проблему жизни и смерти, вот тогда я и подумаю об этом

----------


## Cynic

Хммм похоже такого рода книжки для малодушных родителей, которые бояться сами отвечать на вопросы про смерть, секс и итд. Она не так уж и плоха но в ней слишком много вариантов, что будет после смерти. А дети хотят ответов покороче и поконкретнее. Я считаю хватило бы научно-атеистского варианта что человек просто перестанет чувствовать и двигаться и всё.

----------


## Рогоносец

Мне почему-то грустно от такой книги стало сразу, даже не стал читать до конца, как-то противно и грустно.

----------

